# popup jaune dans le finder



## alekhine (19 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

dans le Finder, quand un nom de fichier n'est pas complètement visible, une petite fenêtre popup jaune apparaît avec le nom complet.
C'est très bien, mais je trouve qu'elle est longue à apparaître. Y a-t-il un moyen de raccourcir ce délai ?
Merci à vous.


----------



## alekhine (23 Mai 2012)

J'ai finalement trouvé, alors si ça peut servir à quelqu'un...

Il faut entrer dans le terminal :

```
defaults write com.apple.finder NSInitialToolTipDelay -int n
```
n est par défaut de 1000ms, on peut soit le rallonger soit le raccourcir. Avec n=1 les popup jaunes apparaissent sans délai.

Pour rétablir les réglages d'origine :

```
defaults delete com.apple.finder NSInitialToolTipDelay
```


----------

